# Period Due today, no period signs, Super wet Cm Help?



## AMB1216

okay so My period was supposed to start today-about a week ago I thought I was having Pregnancy Symptoms like getting random spells of nausea. Head aches, very very moody, and I was always tired. As well as other things like tender breasts and I swore my breasts were bigger but my Hubby said they didn't look any bigger.

I finally decided that it was just my mind and wishful thinking so I was expecting a disappointing period. 
I usually get pretty serious cramps the day before my period and the day of my period. 

slight cramps yesterday, and almost no cramping today. When I would get a cramp that felt almost like a period cramp it ended up being gas or having to BM. And went away as soon as the pressure moved down to my butt (Sorry)

And the slight cramping I got yesterday wasn't like normal cramps, it was in the middle of my lower abdomen and felt more like stretching. 

I've been checking my CM for the last week and its been consistantly thin, wet, and an off whitish color. Today I've been super wet, I put a pad on this morning just in case I started and wasn't home but everytime I feel really wet and go to check its just CM. 
My breasts are still very sore, and my nipples seem to always be hard. 

Any thoughts???
Haven't taken a test yet. 
Going to take one soon. 
Hoping I don't start <3


----------



## kmac87

Test! Symptoms sound promising!


----------



## jenb

go out and buy a test tomarrow all your signs look good i started getting sore boobs a few days before i was due and also had wet cm which was unusual for me on the week i get my af, i also had mild cramping the day before, the day of and the day after my af was due got my bfp day after missed af


----------



## justhoping

all that is left is testing


----------



## Julia35

Sounds like you might be pregnant!


----------



## mayb_baby

I had a lot of wet CM, sounds promising TEST! :)


----------



## AMB1216

Took 2 Tests. Both Negative :/ 
Kinda discouraging but still no period, still a lot of CM. I've also looked up a bit about cervix position and tried checking it. 
My fingers are short but I could feel it some with my finger tip, I can't tell if its open or closed. Like all I feel is a smooth round soft spot, and when I go to get a better feel my fingers wont reach. 

I'm going to wait a few days and see if AF rears her ugly head, if not I'll test again.


----------



## AMB1216

Welp AF decided to show up. Very disappointing. But Hopefully the new year brings me some luck!


----------



## justhoping

if ur feeling ur cervix and its soft ur most likley going to have ur period between now and a week


----------

